
Ask HN: Are you now less interested in startup jobs? - causehealth101
During rough or uncertain economic times, risk tolerance declines in favor of job security.<p>How have the last few months affected your interest in joining a startup?<p>Thanks!
======
dgvkx19z7f80gqq
None.

Eleven startups. Net value of options: zero.

Plenty of exits, but thanks to preferences overhangs, zero value for employee
stock options. Yes, got decent salary, but not FAANG level.

VCs may be able to write off 1/3 of their investments, I can't. Stop conning
employees into accepting lower salaries in return for stock options.

~~~
davismwfl
I'm curious, can you define what you viewed as a decent salary, either as a
range or percentage of market?

~~~
dgvkx19z7f80gqq
For my region, $150-175k, engineering. Last startup I worked at (>1 year ago)
paid $120 + roughly 30k in options (so, divided $30000 by strike price
resulting in N options). Company exited for 5x venture funding. Options were
effectively worthless as one of the venture rounds had a 2x participating
preference. Acquiring company offered same salary, no equity. I would have
been better off quitting the startup and applying for a new role at the
acquiring company as they were paying other engineers comparable to me $165.

The founders did ok, the investors did great, the typical employee (I was not
first but was in the first 100) pretty much got screwed.

